# Grilling Sprays



## jlr1973

I see a lot of guys on grilling and “Pittmaster” shows spraying the meat. Can anyone tell me what they are using? Does it really help? I do more smoking then grilling and was wondering if this is something I should incorporate into my process.   

Thanks

Josh


----------



## sqwib

Do you mean a Mop/Spray

Probably gonna get hell for this but I'll put it out there anyhow.

This is my opinion for Pork and Ribs mainly

Some folks say it adds moisture, I don't believe it adds moisture.

Some say mops tenderize the meat (vinegar base), I don't believe it does

However I believe it adds to the flavor of the bark.

Do I mop/Spray? Most of the time I do, it is fun to play with your food a bit.

Plus it makes you look like you know what you're doing lol.


----------



## lovinspoonful

Yeah they just have their mop in a spray bottle for convenience. Nothing special.

As for spray oils, like canola and whatever, I use them on occasion when I am grilling to prevent sticking, particularly if my marinade does not have oil in it. They are almost mandatory for fish.

I learned a trick from my brother-in-law that is one of those things that offends my sensibilities but works, so I do it. :P

And that is to spray the oil directly on the fish itself, just before you plunk it on the grill. Does a MUCH better job of preventing sticking as it does not burn off the grates before you get the food on.


----------



## fpnmf

I don't open my smoker once the food is in til it's time to foil or remove..

Takes a good bit of time to get the temps back up so longer cook time.

  Have a great day and enjoy my opinion!!

  Craig


----------



## rowdyrawhide

I'm with sqwib on this on for the most part, I used to spritz more than I do currently.  I do still spritz my ribs, though.  

The spritz mops are another way to help add flavor, however you have to be careful not to use ingredients that will plug the sprayer.  If you items such as pepper, red pepper, etc, you need to filter the mop some how.


----------



## flash

I spritz ribs for flavor. It does add some moisture, more so than a water pan. But not a lot.  I also like to spritz fish and chicken with a lemon/canola oil mixture. Besides the little moisture it adds, it brings out a great color in the meat.


----------



## meateater

I'll heat up unused wet rub to kill off any nasty's and use that as a mop.


----------



## venture

I like the flavor of the meat if I have good meat.  I am spritzing and mopping less all the time.  Usually, I don't even like a sauce.  Besides, every time you open the lid, you extend cooking time more than you would think.  If you have good temp control, there is no reason to be opening the lid all the time.  To those who love to spritz, mop, and sauce, I say that is why they make different kinds of ice cream.  Whatever you and your family will like is the right way to go.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl

It's a personal preference, give it a try and see if you like it.

If other people are watching it makes you look like you know what your doing.

Personally I'm like Craig, I don't open up the smoker once the food is in.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Spritzing is just another tool that can be used to add LAYERS of flavor on things like ribs and chicken. Example: *Brine* or *Marinade*...salty and/or acidic flavor...*Rub*...spicy and sweet addition...*Spritz*...bitter, savory, different sweet addition...Or any combination of the above three. The effect seems less noticeable on big pieces of meat that is pulled.

The use of Oil, brushed or sprayed, on fish makes a BIG difference on the meat not sticking to the Grill. The one place that I have used OIL SPRAY (Butter Flavor PAM) for 25 years, is on ROTTISERIE CHICKEN or Roast Turkey.  I Brine, sprinkle an even coat of Herbal Rub then Spray thoroughly. It gives that Brown, Uniform, Crispy, "Norman Rockwell" picture perfect Skin on the bird!  I have not tried oil on Smoked Meat...I'm afraid it may inhibit smoke penetration...JJ


----------



## lovinspoonful

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The one place that I have used OIL SPRAY (Butter Flavor PAM) for 25 years, is on ROTTISERIE CHICKEN or Roast Turkey.  I Brine, sprinkle an even coat of Herbal Rub then Spray thoroughly. It gives that Brown, Uniform, Crispy, "Norman Rockwell" picture perfect Skin on the bird!


Ding ding ding! I gotta try that! Thanks!


----------



## sqwib

Chef Jimmy nailed it

And I will use Pam spray directly on chicken when grilling, unless its marinated in Italian dressing.

I should point out that I spritz/mop mainly when working on a heavy bark, but when doing butts for Porchetta or Philly style PP I won't mop

Here is a $10.00 item for you spritzers, you can pop open the lid nail it with this bad boy and have it closed up in 5 seconds.


----------



## smoking gun

I used to do it a lot more, but now I really only spritz chicken wings on the smoker. Gives them a nice golden color and adds a sweet flavor to the skin to complement my spicy rub.  I've heard many times....."If you're lookin' you ain't cookin".....


----------



## jlr1973

Thanks for all the input!!!

Josh


----------



## venture

I didn't see Jimmy's post until now.

Jimmy and I seem to always be giving each other a hard time.  I hate to agree with him!!! While it seems it would make no difference, I no longer lube my grill before placing fish on it.  I now lube the fish and that seems to be working much better. For fatter cuts of meat, it doesn't seem to make so much difference.  Besides, my cast iron grill grates need a little TLC every now and then.  Jimmy is leading you in the right direction on that one.  For larger cuts, my rubs and other flavor enhancers are being reduced in favor of a more pure meat flavor. We are lucky to have guys like Jimmy here, but don't tell him I ever said that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

COME ON VENTURE! NOW EVERYONE IS GOING TO KNOW ABOUT US!!!!...JJ


----------

